# Lancome FOTD



## 325i (Aug 17, 2005)

WARNING: THIS SUCKS!!! I could've done better, and my camera made it look weird. I wish someone could teach me how to blend. I was at the Lancome counter today at the mall and was envious of Drew Barrymore's giant display by Gucci Westman. I bought some blush which in turn enabled me to get their free gift, I chose the "Cool" palette because I was hoping the colors would mimic the ones used on Drew's eyes. Oh well, it's nothing special, but I still like to hear what you all have to say!!! I was trying to go for a smoky eye look with some pink sparkle, but it doesn't show up.







Eyes:
Color Focus Palette 4 Ombres in "4Romance"
Hypnose Mascara

Cheeks:
Blush Subtil in "Miel Glace"

Lips:
Le Rouge Absolu in "Rose Crystal"


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

i think its quite adorable. i cant see the pinkness, but it definately be the monitor i'm using.


----------



## user4 (Aug 17, 2005)

nice n natural looking. really pretty


----------



## Jude (Aug 18, 2005)

You have the sweetest face and I love your smile.


----------



## exodus (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw that display and loved it too! Drew looks gorgeous in it. The products that were used for her look was the Color Focus Palette 305 Une Femme Coquette and the Star Gloss in Corail, though. Although... those just came out here in Australia and we're always 6 months late with Lancome stuff, so they're probably long gone in the northern hemisphere.

Anyway your makeup doesn't look like Drew's but still gorgeous! If you can get your hands on the stuff I mentioned before, you should! I think you'd look fabulous with them


----------



## user2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 18, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## user3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks really pretty!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 18, 2005)

not smokey but still lovely on you.


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 18, 2005)

Very pretty! (and you have a lovely smile!)


----------



## PinkShell21 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very pretty! I love your smile! This is cheesy but you actually made me smile! I love when someone can do that to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Exodus, she is wearing the new shades from the new fall collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are talking about Lancomes Spring Collection that came out here a while ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just thought I'd let ya know since there are 2 Drew collections


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm a Lancome girl too! Your look is so nice and soft and it's so pretty, I like it, and Drew's Lancome's picture is pretty too! You both are lovely!


----------



## exodus (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkShell21* 
_Exodus, she is wearing the new shades from the new fall collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are talking about Lancomes Spring Collection that came out here a while ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just thought I'd let ya know since there are 2 Drew collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aaaahhh I see, I must look like an idiot! Sorry 325i, I should've checked the US Lancome website before I opened my big mouth and stuffed my even bigger foot in it!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't think it sucks!  You look pretty


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

Very pretty!! Soft and natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do the lancome shadows stay on you? Ive always found them to fade after a few hours.


----------



## megzjada (Oct 19, 2015)

Lancome youth serum is amazing, I received a sample of that and the moisturising cream, and pearl eye cream. I got it with my lancome foundation


----------

